# Un viaje por el Universo



## Meta (May 15, 2011)

El otro día proponíamos un pequeño viajecito ficticio por el Sistema Solar,   para así conocer más de cerca a los planetas que lo componen y a su   disposición a lo largo del mismo. Vayamos algunos pasos más allá del *Sistema Solar*; en realidad, unos cuantos miles de años luz más allá de sus límites, para abordar todo el universo conocido. 
 Es que presentamos hoy un video elaborado a partir de los datos del Digital Universe Atlas, mantenido por el American Museum of Natural History.   Es esta misma gente quienes han diseñado este video que presentamos   hoy, un viaje a gran velocidad por todos los sectores del universo que   conoce nuestra civilización. 
 Partiendo de los *Himalayas* y pasando por nuestra *atmósfera*,   viajamos por cada satélite, planeta, estrella y galaxia conocida,   posicionada en la correcta escala y distancia acorde a los más   actualizados datos proporcionados por las *investigaciones astronómicas.* 
 El video está en alta resolución, y lleva el nombre de *The Known Universe*   (El Universo Conocido). Invitamos a verlo en todo su potencial y en   pantalla completa a continuación. Son seis minutos y medio de auténtico   placer. 







Fuente:
Un viaje por el Universo - Ojo Cientifico


----------



## fernandob (May 17, 2011)

muy lindo meta, tengo que entrar mas seguido por este lado


----------



## Tacatomon (May 17, 2011)

Lindo. ahora que no cala bien la GTS250, ni modo, a verlo en 480p XD.
Gracias por la Info Meta.

Saludos!!


----------



## Chico3001 (May 17, 2011)

Y para todos aquellos aficionados a la astronomia les recomiendo este Open Source astronomico:

http://www.stellarium.org/es/


----------

